# Beste Positionierung der Radiatoren?



## Knorkwurst (21. Januar 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte meine Wakü um einen Radiator erweitern und suche um Rat für die beste Positionierung. Ich habe einen i7 5820k der zur Zeit mit einem 280er (30mm dick)Radiator gut gekühlt wird (ohne OC). Da ich diesen Übertakten möchte und zusätzlich noch eine GPU in den Kreislauf einbinde, werde ich noch einen 420er (30mm dick) Radiator anschließen.  Das Gehäuse ist ein Phanteks Enthoo Pro. Der 280er passt ohne großen Aufwand leider nicht an die Front, nur grade so an den Boden (wenn auch nicht offiziell,  laut Manual). Die Kabel der PSU gehen unten auch grade so am Radi vorbei. Welche Ausrichtung  wäre euren Erfahrungen her am besten geeignet(beste Kühlleistung)? 
Im Anhang habe ich mal ein paar sinnvolle Ausrichtungen aufgezeichnet. Das Mainboard und der RAM sollten ja vielleicht auch noch etwas kühlen Luftzug abbekommen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (21. Januar 2017)

Die beste Kühlleistung hat Variante 4, weil alle verbauten Radiatoren kühle Außenluft ansaugen bzw. kein Radi vorgewärmte Luft zieht. Variante 1 ist ähnlich gut.
Man sollte aber dazu erwähnen dass der Unterschied nicht besonders groß ist, sprich wenn die Radifläche und Lüfter prinzipiell ausreichend dimensioniert sind. Technisch gesehen ist es völlig egal, ob das Wasser 2 Grad wärmer oder kälter ist, so dass du keine baulischen Klimmzüge machen musst wenn eine andere Variante als 4 viel einfacher zu realisieren wäre.


----------



## Knorkwurst (21. Januar 2017)

Ist es nicht hinderlich wenn die warme Abluft von oben und unten wieder übers Mainboard und auf die Graka geblasen wird?  Oder gleicht der Luftstrom durchs Gehäuse vom 200er Lüfter dies wieder einigermaßen aus?  Hätte gedacht das Konfig 1 besser wäre.
Unter dem 420er Radi oben kommen  auch gleich die RAM-Slots, hab ein X99-A Board von ASUS.


----------



## Faxe007 (21. Januar 2017)

Ich stimme für Konfig 1 weil ich meien Radis auch nicht so verbauen würde dass sie die warme Luft ins Gehäuse rein blasen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Januar 2017)

Ich wäre für 4 a, kann alles o bleiben nur die Lüfter im Deckel vom Radi rausblasend


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Januar 2017)

Knorkwurst schrieb:


> Ist es nicht hinderlich wenn die warme Abluft von oben und unten wieder übers Mainboard und auf die Graka geblasen wird?



Die "warme" Luft ist vielleicht 5 Grad wärmer als es die Raumluft ist. Das ist dem Mainboard und der Graka völlig egal.


----------



## INU.ID (22. Januar 2017)

Variante 4 wäre für die WaKü-Temp am besten, da, wie erwähnt, hier alle Radis mit frischer Kaltluft durchströmt werden. Problematisch könnte hier allerdings der Druck im Gehäuse werden, da mehr als doppelt so viel Lüfterfläche Frischluft ins Gehäuse saugt, wie Lüfter die warme Abluft aus dem Gehäuse blasen. Hier kommt es auf die passive Belüftung des Gehäuses an, also durch wieviele Öffnungen die warme Luft sonst noch entweichen kann. Möglich wäre auch bei Konfig 4 den vorderen 200er zu drehen, das er die Abwärme aus dem Gehäuse bläst. Oder den 200er so lassen, und die beiden 140er des unteren Radis ausblasen zu lassen (weil sie so ja auch größtenteils Kaltluft bekommen, vom 200er vorne)

Unterm Strich gehts hierbei eh nur um Zahlen statt Nutzen, da es kaum einen praktischen Unterschied macht (außer du willst bis auf das letzte MHz übertakten)


----------



## Knorkwurst (24. Januar 2017)

Danke für die lehrreichen Antworten, dann werde ich wohl eine der Variationen für Konfig 4 nehmen 
Hauptsache die Radis bekommen eher Frischluft als schon etwas Vorgewärmte.

Dann hab ich noch eine Anschlussfrage:
Können die eLoops noch ihren Lautheitsvorteil ausspielen wenn sie die Luft direkt durchs Gehäusegitter und nen Staubfilter ansaugen?


----------



## v3nom (24. Januar 2017)

1 oder 4. Immer die Radiatoren mit Frischluft versorgen und nicht aufgewärmte Luft wieder benutzen.


----------



## Chimera (24. Januar 2017)

Knorkwurst schrieb:


> Danke für die lehrreichen Antworten, dann werde ich wohl eine der Variationen für Konfig 4 nehmen
> Hauptsache die Radis bekommen eher Frischluft als schon etwas Vorgewärmte.
> 
> Dann hab ich noch eine Anschlussfrage:
> Können die eLoops noch ihren Lautheitsvorteil ausspielen wenn sie die Luft direkt durchs Gehäusegitter und nen Staubfilter ansaugen?



Nun, im Shinobi hab ich in der Fron 2 B12-2, die durch nen Staubfilter von Silverstone saugen plus das Gitter vom Case, von leise sein ist da keine Spur. Ist jetzt nicht grad ein Krach, aber ich höre die Lüfis selbst stark gedrosselt gut heraus. Haben zwar mittlerweile nen Abstand von 3mm zum Gitter, gebracht hat es aber kaum was. Bin persönlich sehr enttäuscht von den eLoop, da sie damals sehr teuer waren und ich(!) sie im Vergleich zu den alten Noiseblocker BlackSilent oder den Silent Wings eher laut find. Wobei dies ja eh Anhörsache ist


----------

